# Fun-loving Ferguson



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's my current fave cuddlebuddy, Ferguson. He's about five months old and he's a tri-colored long hair in several colors of mud. You can see he's a very active little playmate bent on depriving me of a good head shot.


Nope! No pix!


G'way!


Uhn!! Hate that flash!


I'm outta here.


Dang! Shes persistent!


OK, are you happy now, moustress?


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Lovely little character


----------



## IrisheaglesOne (Dec 4, 2010)

He is such a handsome little guy! I love his mud colors!


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

he is gorgeous!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!

He's a cutie, alright, and doesn't deserve to be called 'mud colored'. He's a real sweetie who deserves to be called milk chocolate and caramel. His brother is a longhaired curly tri who is just plain mean. I don't know if it's the long curly stuff irritating him or whether he's just a bad egg, but he was always pestering Fergie, who never fought back. He's on his own also, for the time being.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, he looks a real sweetie! I love it when you get a mousie you form a real bond with  .


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Fergie is a replacement for Sutra, who was my special l'il boy before he got tagged for stud duty. I was glad he survived and he and Kama are very solidly bonded, which means he no longer runs to me when I come in the mousery. Fergie is just a real character who loves to get in under the knot at the back of my neck of the bandana that I always stuff my hair is before going' a'mousin for anything more than five minutes. I wonder he realizes how much that tickles?!

I can't help but love the survivors of the horrible incident of three and half weeks ago. In a way, it made me appreciate just having mousies for the sake of having mousies. I had a brief moment of madness the night it happened, when I was tempted to just pts the rest of them as I thought it would hurt too much to see mousies from then on,j but I couldn't sleep, and at about 2 AM I went back up to look at remaining little buddies, and realized that they meant way too much to me, and that I would pick up the pieces and get back into breeding as soon as possible. I made my first pairings later that evening, and have about a half dozen wides loads looking for delivery any day now. I'm very excited about having mousie babies again!


----------

